# Question about setting timing



## goofyGAguy (Jan 21, 2017)

Hello; new member here. I have a question about setting timing on a 2001 Altima. Haynes manual says to disconnect *the* electrical connector from the TPS. I have two connectors on mine. Which one is supposed to be disconnected, the upper or lower one? Thank you.


----------

